# IPv4 vs IPv6 monitoring



## nORKy (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, I have a mail server (postfix).
I would like to now de bandwith in use in IPv6 and IPv4 (sommething that generate rrd graphics).
Do you known which ports can do that ??

thanks you


----------



## chatwizrd (Jan 17, 2013)

net-mgmt/cacti
net-mgmt/mrtg


----------

